# FIFA 11 Installation Problem



## edilit852 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi guys!
I have a problem with my FIFA 11 installation.
It turns out I dont have the file "data0.big"
I dont know what to do and I cant find it on web.
Please help me!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we don't offer any support for pirate copies. From your error message - "FIFA.11.RIP"


----------

